# Half-guard



## bscastro (May 7, 2002)

I'm a newbie at grappling, so here is a question I had after grappling with another fellow newbie. 

We got into a position I think is called the half-guard. My partner was in my guard, and he tried to pass, getting one of his legs outside my legs. I wrapped my other two legs around his remaining leg and tried to hold the rest of his arms and body close to me. 

Now my question is what to do from here? I assume this is not a terrible position, but I just haven't learn what to do from here. In my sparring so far, I just tried to get back to the guard or at least prevent my opponent from mounting me. Are there submissions to look for? I can ask my instructor next time I see him, but I am too impatient.  

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Kyle (May 7, 2002)

Well, Bryan, if you make it out here, I can help you out 

    - Kyle


----------



## bscastro (May 7, 2002)

Kyle,

Thanks. Perhaps I'll be in contact with you soon. 

Bryan


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 8, 2002)

Here are some subs that I use from this position.
figure 4 ankle lock
figure 4 calf lock
straight armlock
move into rear mount postion
Here a few that you can try. The names may be different. Just used generic terms.
Bob Thomas  :cheers:


----------



## DogsofWar.cc (Jun 25, 2002)

check out the awesome half guard series by Gordo.. now at:DogsofWar.cc . Learn the secrets to an agressive half guard!!


----------

